# Miss Coco Chanel is in the waiting room!!!!



## bayouboergoats

*Coco Chanel is in the waiting room!!!!(New pics added)*

CoCo Chanel(one of my favorites)  Is in the waiting room FINALLY!!!! She is a percentage boer doe and also First Freshener. She will be 2 in Feb. She is one of those does who we never see come into heat or even act remotly interested in any buck around...So I have no idea when her due date is but she got put in with the buck on August 4th and has been with him ever since...my guess is she is getting closer but she is not quite ready yet. I am assuming(hoping&praying) she will kid sometime in the month of January. She started her udder about 4 weeks ago its coming along but still has some filling to do. She also started to lose her plug almost 3 weeks ago not alot but every thing gets stuck to her when she lays down.

Any one wanna take a guess?

When will she kid?

How many will she have?

I will attach some pics of her if she will quit licking me long enough to snap a few...lol Oh and did I mention waiting waiting waiting is not fun?!? Ughh dang does who wont show signs of heat are driving me bonkers!
Pics 1-3 are from yesterday Pics 4&5 are of Chanel pre preggo stage...when she was all pretty with her summer coat on! Pic 5 is just a head shot...

Everyone think :kidred::kidred:


----------



## ThreeHavens

What a pretty girl! Look like the udder has a ways to go yet.


----------



## bayouboergoats

Ugh Yes I know I know I keep telling her to hurry up all ready but she is not listening!!! Waiting is for the birds!


----------



## fainthearted

She is about the same size as my goat, and she is due February 15th. So I will guess February 1st and preg with twins. Good luck and I hope sooner for you sanity.


----------



## nancy d

Yeah she isnt near yet. (watch her make a fool out of me)
She really is a pretty pretty doe!


----------



## bayouboergoats

Thank you! Haha nancy d she makes a fool out of me everyday...so glad the barn wallsn can't talk cuz I would be in the looney bin by now!


----------



## Ebony Queen

You could check your tendons at her tail head to get a really accurate reading. (I'm awful with guessing dates and # of babies ) Check them every so often and once their gone, time to move her to the waiting room!


----------



## bayouboergoats

I am checking them but she has been really lose for about a week now doesn't matter where I grab at I cant feel my fingers thru her skins...but I have never been good at feeling the pencils everyone talks about so I am checking everyone about 3-6 times per day so when one of my girls ligs are "gone gone" I will hopefully know the difference!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Very pretty doe! Our FF Poli is due Feb 20th, and her udder is about that size. Who knows though, Coco may go sooner. Every doe is different. 

Good luck with her! Can't wait to see those kid(s)!!!


----------



## clearwtrbeach

:laugh::laugh:I can so relate! 


bayouboergoats said:


> Thank you! Haha nancy d she makes a fool out of me everyday...so glad the barn wallsn can't talk cuz I would be in the looney bin by now!


----------



## pubgal83

I say one big girl kid on Feb. 1st  best on luck!!


----------



## pubgal83

Oh, and she is gorgeous by the way!


----------



## Trickyroo

Gosh she is beautiful ! I just LOVE her coat , reminds me of my horse's color .
That shine in the sunlight brings back memories of her 
I think Coco Chanel is just stunning , I would love to see a head on shot of her 
She has a gorgeous head on her , IMO. 
Good luck with kidding !! I will know what the waiting is like one day , but for now , i can only try to help you through it , lolol
For the record , my money is on twin does 
I hope she goes quickly for you !


----------



## bayouboergoats

Thanks everyone I just love her so much....she is very lucky to still be here actually. She was a twin and we bought her and her sister thenr last year the coyotes broke in and ended up killing her sister and just by chance Coco crashed into the tin barn and woke us up we ran out with the shotgun just in time to save her she had chew marks in her neck and back legs si I am thankful everyday that we saved her and I think that has a lot to do with why I am so ready for her to finally have some babies! I am hoping for twin does that have the same coloring as her! Slim chances though because she is bred to the buck in my avatar and he is traditional. Knowing her she will give me twin bucks! Okay enough of Miss Coco's life history for y'all....sorry it was sooo long!

I. Will get some better pics of her head when I get home from getting the human kids from school.


----------



## seren

She is so pretty! Glad to know there are other does that leave people guessing!!! Hopeing for twin does!!


----------



## liz

What a pretty lady! I hope she gives you little girls that look like her!


----------



## bayouboergoats

liz said:


> What a pretty lady! I hope she gives you little girls that look like her!


THANKS! and I sure hope she gives me 1 or 2 girls also! I would be in heaven!


----------



## bayouboergoats

I **think** i see some udder development...what do you guys think?? Am i just imagining it?


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Yes, it looks like her udder is getting bigger to me!


----------



## bayouboergoats

Crossroads Boers said:


> Yes, it looks like her udder is getting bigger to me!


Yay! So excited...I have been checking out everyone so much lately I was not sure if it was actually bigger

Thank you!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

You're welcome!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

How's she doing? Any new pictures?  Is her udder developing quickly? I'd get new pics of our girls, but it won't stop raining! The lighting in the barn is bad.... I am going crazy sitting in the house waiting for the rain to stop. It should clear up after Thursday... for a few days anyway. We'll get new pics asap to compare!! Poli and Star's udders are getting really big!

I hope Chanel is doing well!


----------



## bayouboergoats

Crossroads Boers said:


> How's she doing? Any new pictures?  Is her udder developing quickly? I'd get new pics of our girls, but it won't stop raining! The lighting in the barn is bad.... I am going crazy sitting in the house waiting for the rain to stop. It should clear up after Thursday... for a few days anyway. We'll get new pics asap to compare!! Poli and Star's udders are getting really big!
> 
> I hope Chanel is doing well!


To be quite honest I have quit checking her so much! I have not even been paying attention to her udder anymore lol She is driving me crazy with all of the hurry up and just wait business!!!!! Also I have been busy doctoring my buck some how he must have found something while I out in the pasture he cut his back leg(thank god he did not need stitches) so i have been giving him most of my attention making sure it does not get infected. I planned on getting some updated pics of the girls today but the wind is blowing like crazy we are having 30mph gusts so guess I will have to wait till another day. Can't wait to see more pics of your girls...._especially_ Miss Poli!!!! =)


----------



## pixie

Just for grins, I will guess Feb 14th with twin girls! Just sending some positive vibes your way!


----------



## bayouboergoats

Lol thanks!!! I would be in heaven if she gives me twin does!!!


----------



## toth boer goats

Lol


----------



## Crossroads Boers

bayouboergoats said:


> To be quite honest I have quit checking her so much! I have not even been paying attention to her udder anymore lol She is driving me crazy with all of the hurry up and just wait business!!!!! Also I have been busy doctoring my buck some how he must have found something while I out in the pasture he cut his back leg(thank god he did not need stitches) so i have been giving him most of my attention making sure it does not get infected. I planned on getting some updated pics of the girls today but the wind is blowing like crazy we are having 30mph gusts so guess I will have to wait till another day. Can't wait to see more pics of your girls...._especially_ Miss Poli!!!! =)


Oh no! I'm so sorry to hear about your buck! That's aweful! You're waiting for the wind to stop and we're waiting for the rain!  Poli has gotten soooo big.  I REALLY hope she has twin does too!


----------



## bayouboergoats

Not really the best pics but for some reason she just does not want to stand still for MORE pics! lol Probably has nothing to do with the fact I am poking and touching her everyday.Her little udder is starting to point out a little more...CAn you see it peeking out from inder her leg?? I am soooo excited! Also has anyone else noticed that their does look huge in person then when you take a pic they look smaller? =) I sure hope she goes soon for my sanity! Everyone send me some :kidred::kidred: thoughts!!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Whoa!! She's HUGE!! She looks bigger than Poli! Her udder is close to the same size as Poli's too.  So I say 2 weeks... She's got to have twins in there. Wow! I hear ya about the poking and proding. Our does feel the exact same way. DON'T TOUCH ME... AGAIN!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Oh and yes... pictures drive me crazy sometimes. They can look ENORMOUS in person, then much smaller in the pics.


----------



## pubgal83

Ok, I must retract my previous comment. She will be having more than one. She has gotten huge! I can't wait to see her babies. She is beautiful. I say three!


----------



## bayouboergoats

pubgal83 said:


> Ok, I must retract my previous comment. She will be having more than one. She has gotten huge! I can't wait to see her babies. She is beautiful. I say three!


Please don't send the triplets fairies for her! LoL Its her first time and her teats are not perfect so I am really not sure she could handle 3 little bouncing babies and I am not that into bottle feeding so lets go for no more than 2.


----------



## pubgal83

Ok! I say two! LOL. I noticed her teat, is that bad? I have heard of cluster teats but all mine just have tiny ones that don't interfere. Do her give her kids problem?


----------



## bayouboergoats

pubgal83 said:


> Ok! I say two! LOL. I noticed her teat, is that bad? I have heard of cluster teats but all mine just have tiny ones that don't interfere. Do her give her kids problem?


Yes her teat "is frowned upon" . She falls under the questionable category . Her mom is 1+1 and her dad is 1+1 so I guess I will just have to wait and see if she passes it on to her kids. I am just worried about her being able to nurse more than two kids.


----------



## Goats Rock

Beautiful girl! Does she have 1 extra teat? How does that work if you milk her? Kind of like a cow? 
My boer x nubian only has 2 teats and is the easiest milker- It's like milking butter! Thinking pink for you! :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## Grannygoose

She looks HUGE in the pics to me! Would love to see her in person! Beautiful girl! Sending :kidred::kidred: wishes!


----------



## bayouboergoats

Goats Rock said:


> Beautiful girl! Does she have 1 extra teat? How does that work if you milk her? Kind of like a cow?
> My boer x nubian only has 2 teats and is the easiest milker- It's like milking butter! Thinking pink for you! :kidred: :kidred:


Thank you! And yes she is 1 and a split teat and the split is close together and I really don't know how it would work if I milked her I never really plan too.


----------



## bayouboergoats

Grannygoose said:


> She looks HUGE in the pics to me! Would love to see her in person! Beautiful girl! Sending :kidred::kidred: wishes!


Open invitation to come to my neck of the woods and see her anytime !!


----------



## bayouboergoats

Well now Chanel has decided to get up and lay down a lot....yawn like she is just about to pass out...and she has pawed all of the wood shavings in her stall off to one side...also grinding her teeth and moaning an awful lot...So there I went headed out to the barn in my robe and slippers open the stall to investigate and she gets up and apparently just needed me to scratch her head because her udder is not full or tight and no discharge I sat out there for a good half hour just to watch her and NOTHING! Ughh I just wish she would have the kid/kids already so I can relax! And get some baby goat loving!


----------



## pubgal83

I had a extreme enthusiasm come over me when I began to read your update and expected the end to say something about she was done and she had twin girls. What a let down. Hurry up girl! I feel for you cause I seriously can't wait to see her babies.


----------



## pubgal83

Wishing the twin girl fairies her way


----------



## bayouboergoats

Just wanted to update:

Miss Coco is very uncomfortable these days moaning groaning up down up down udder is filling more and has discharge. Here are a few pics from the barn cam of her i will get more with the camera later but its cold here today(its 58 and that is FREEZING for us) and no one wants to go outside. lol (yes they are all spoiled rotten) So everyone is hanging out in the barn. I am pretty sure I finally found her ligs now and they are pretty loose they seem to be bent downwards? But they keep going away sometimes i can find them sometimes i cant. oh well maybe I will master that one eventually. 

Keep sending the :kidred::kidred: thoughts our way please and thank you! Oh and send some RED Doe thoughts while your at it! lol


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Sending red girl thoughts your way!!  

Seems like the ligs are always going in and out with our does too. So I usually just focus on the udders. When they get really full and rock solid they'll kid in the next couple hours. At least that has been the case with our does. 

Keep us posted, and I can't wait to see what she has!


----------



## pubgal83

Prayer for twin girls sent up for you. Again.


----------



## Trickyroo

Prayers for twin red does 
Now can you please send those 58 degree days my way ?
Thanks


----------



## toth boer goats

:kidred::kidred: Thinking red.


----------



## bayouboergoats

Here are a few pics of Coco from today.....I swear she looks like she lost some weight! She has been one of my biggest drama queens about this pregnancy too always moaning, groaning, stretching and just generally uncomfortable all the time! lol Ughh ***sigh***sigh*** some days I am wondering if she is really even preggo! she has even started making lots of noises lately and everytime I run out to the barn she casually gets up and meets me at the door for a few head scratches....then goes about her business! I think she knows now that when she makes noises momma comes out there to scratch her and give her a treat!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Wow! She looks really, really pretty!! I LOVE her coloring! I know how you feel about her looking thinner. Cosmo seems like that all the time too! She's enormous one day, then much thinner the next! It's frustrating!!  I still say she has at least a week to go... ??? 

She's looking great!Can't wait to see her red/paint does!!


----------



## bayouboergoats

It is about to start pouring down so everyone is in their stalls early....I am in the house watching Miss Chanel on the camera and thought I would post a pic...This poor fat girl is having so much trouble getting comfty today she looks so miserable! Up down UP down get a bite paw the ground lay back down no get back up repeat repeat repeat....I just wish she would have them already and get it over with! Ughhh crazy girl she is going to be preggo FOREVER!!!!!


----------



## pubgal83

Maybe today is the day  wish we could watch it live, LOL. We were spoiled with watch the Nigerian the other night.


----------



## bayouboergoats

pubgal83 said:


> Maybe today is the day  wish we could watch it live, LOL. We were spoiled with watch the Nigerian the other night.


That would be fantastic if she went today! 

when we woke up this morning is was 75 degrees but now that the storm is blowing in the temp is steadily dropping its 60 right now and it is supposed to be getting colder all week with the morning temps in the *30's!!!!! *

Just my luck she will kid then ughhh we are not set up for cold temps during kidding lol....

I have no clue how to make it live to where everyone can watch or I would! I checked into the mare stare that they used but I am just not sure if I want to pay for it yet. The only thing I can do is share the feed but it only lasts a few hours and it does not work all the time...lol the camera runs off of my home wifi


----------



## Crossroads Boers

So exciting!! Keep us posted!!! Can't wait!!


----------



## bayouboergoats

I really doubt today is the day....just came in from feeding she met me at her stall door for feed & scratches..... No big changes her udder is slightly bigger but not full (I guess not anyways but she is a FF so who knows) But no discharge babies still seem high her ligs are there but mushy...Oh well tomorrow is another day and she will be one day closer then...





she has about pawed all her bedding into the stall next to her crazy girl I dont get how they think Dirt is cleaner!?!


----------



## Trickyroo

Well we will be here waitin , lolol
Prayers all goes well


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Wow she looks big! Maybe tomorrow. So exciting!


----------



## HoosierShadow

LOL looks like she's digging a path to China! Hopefully she doesn't keep you waiting too long!


----------



## bayouboergoats

HoosierShadow said:


> LOL looks like she's digging a path to China! Hopefully she doesn't keep you waiting too long!


I really think she is there is an actually "hole" from her pawing so much!


----------



## bayouboergoats

woke up this morning to check the camera and this is what I saw. Guess she is looking at me going No mom not yet quit watching me all the time. lol I watched her for about a half hr and the poor girl tried to lay down at least ten times only to finally give up and go eat some hay.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Ok, I just read this thread and I am feeling your pain! C'mon girl.....we want twin does today!! Lol


----------



## Crossroads Boers

She looks like she is dropping a little?? That's a good sign. Boy it sure would be nice to have a camera in our barn!! We have to do midnight checks and stumble out there at 5am to do checks!!  I still enjoy it though.


----------



## bayouboergoats

Crossroads Boers said:


> She looks like she is dropping a little?? That's a good sign. Boy it sure would be nice to have a camera in our barn!! We have to do midnight checks and stumble out there at 5am to do checks!!  I still enjoy it though.


I am headed out now in between the pouring rain (it is raining cats and dogs today!!!!)to feed everyone and actually look at her to see if she is getting ready.

This is my first kidding with a camera in the barn...I just got it about a month ago and so far I
am LOVING it! It sure beats running back and forth all hours of the night to check.

I will update once I go out and see her in person!


----------



## bayouboergoats

Here is a pic of her hole she is digging to china! Lol it is pretty deep so deep I was afraid she would twist a leg in it so I got the rake a filled it back in and put her some hay down in her stall just incase she is close so the babies aren't born in wood shavings... But by the time I was done with the barn chores she had already dug it back out!!! Ughh!


Her bag is fuller but it is not strutted or shiny but she does have alot of hair back there so it is kinda hard to tell in the pics. But when you touch it is hard. She does seem to have dropped some and her lady parts are really loose kinda open looking. but again its harder to see it in the pics because of all her long hair. 

she is so uncomfortable The whole time I was out there she kept trying to lay down and she just could not do it she wuld get her top half down then when she would try to get the bottom half down she would get right back up again. I have never had a doe not be able to lay down as much as she can't. Has anyone else ever had a doe not be able to lay down???


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Gee wiz. She must be VERY uncomfortable!! No, we've never had a doe THAT uncomfortable. They usually lay down after 2 or 3 tries and stay down...


----------



## Crossroads Boers

I love all the new pictures and info on your website BTW!! Great job!! Bayou Baby is my favorite.


----------



## clearwtrbeach

wow she must be miserable, hopefully she'll go quick for you; poor baby.


----------



## bayouboergoats

Crossroads Boers said:


> I love all the new pictures and info on your website BTW!! Great job!! Bayou Baby is my favorite.


Thanks! I really need to get some updated pics of everyone but the pastures are yucky from all the rain we have been having so guess It will ahve to wait till spring....the pics are from the summer.

Baby is my husband's doe...we love her lots! BUT if she does not take the next time I put her in with the buck then she is leaving!!!!  she has been with him everyday since August 14th and is still showing no signs of being bred. She has never shown any signs of heat either. I am really wondering if maybe she is just to over weight to breed or what.


----------



## bayouboergoats

she is sooo miserable! i wish my camera would do a live feed so everyone could see just how miserable she is I sure hope she does go soon. I am not sure she could possibly get any more uncomfortable than she is now. but knowing her she will probably make me wait another month!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

How is she this morning??


----------



## MicFen

bayouboergoats said:


> Thanks! I really need to get some updated pics of everyone but the pastures are yucky from all the rain we have been having so guess It will ahve to wait till spring....the pics are from the summer.
> 
> Baby is my husband's doe...we love her lots! BUT if she does not take the next time I put her in with the buck then she is leaving!!!!  she has been with him everyday since August 14th and is still showing no signs of being bred. She has never shown any signs of heat either. I am really wondering if maybe she is just to over weight to breed or what.


Where are you located at? I'm dealing with the same storms... Pretty sure I'm tired of all this rain! My poor babies have been stuck in their houses for the past couple days. I hope Coco has her babies soon


----------



## bayouboergoats

Crossroads Boers said:


> How is she this morning??


Still pretty miserable...think she might have dropped a little more but other than that no progress! it really muddy out but she has been stalled up for two days so I had to push her out she needs to move around! Maybe it will help work them babies out! lol


----------



## bayouboergoats

MicFen said:


> Where are you located at? I'm dealing with the same storms... Pretty sure I'm tired of all this rain! My poor babies have been stuck in their houses for the past couple days. I hope Coco has her babies soon


I am in Port Arthur Texas and we are all sick of the rain! But come summer we will probably need it again just not now! lol

mine have all been stuck in the stalls for two days also. I hope she spits them kiddos out soon also!


----------



## bayouboergoats

Here she is from this morning...I put her and a few other does out and she is acting fine. Actually she and another doe who fight for herd queen status have been going at it for the past hour already! Maybe she will get all worked up and give me babies soon! lol

I am really thinking about giving her a good shaving so I can see her body better but it is supposed to get cold again so guess I shouldn't.


----------



## Trickyroo

She is such a pretty thing , and so are the rest of your gang 
Hopefully she gets relief really soon and lets those babies go !
Prayers for a speedy and safe delivery


----------



## MicFen

bayouboergoats said:


> I am in Port Arthur Texas and we are all sick of the rain! But come summer we will probably need it again just not now! lol
> 
> mine have all been stuck in the stalls for two days also. I hope she spits them kiddos out soon also!


I'm in the longview tx area! Oh yeah come summer we will all be hollering for rain I'm sure... These past two months just feel like all it's done is rain... Maybe he weather changing will help her with her having them!


----------



## bayouboergoats

MicFen said:


> I'm in the longview TX area! Oh yeah come summer we will all be hollering for rain I'm sure... These past two months just feel like all it's done is rain... Maybe he weather changing will help her with her having them!


Hey longview that's not that far from me!

Well its supposed to be 31 sat morning so thats probably when she will decide to have them. Which would be fine with me because I never go out of town or go anywhere for that matter other than to walmart but this Sat I will be gone from 7am until 2am on Sun morning. That little turd will have them then just because I will be gone! And i have not said it out loud for fear of a goat hearing me and telling Chanel to have them then! lol


----------



## bayouboergoats

Trickyroo said:


> She is such a pretty thing , and so are the rest of your gang
> Hopefully she gets relief really soon and lets those babies go !
> Prayers for a speedy and safe delivery


Thank you!!!!

But the more I look at her she is just plain ugly!!!!  
She needs to hurry up and give me those babies!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

UGLY?? What in the world are you talking about?? She's a beauty!!


----------



## bayouboergoats

She is only ugly on the inside!

because she is being hateful and keeping that kid from her momma who lovingly takes care of her and gives her top shelf food and care and she just keeps making me wait!
I need that kid now! I need to know if it is a traditional or am I gonna get some Color!!!!! 
 and I either need her to have them before Sat or not until sometime after Sunday because wouldn't you know it we actually have "plans" this sat from 8am until really late! No I have not said anything infront of the goats about these plans so I am pretty sure they have no idea about it....Please say a prayer she goes before Sat or not untill after!!!

Oh and when I fed and put everyone up this evening I did my lady part checks and lig checks I am pretty sure Chanel's kid or kids are going to be jumpers! They felt like they were doing flips in their moving all over the place and poor Chanel just stood their grinding her teeth!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Hehe.. The doe code of honor always to be followed to the letter!  Come on Chanel, hurry up and get on with it....or wait until after Saturday!!!! That's funny about her kids! Poli's kids do that every once in a while! It is nice to know that they are healthy and have plenty of energy! 

BTW, is there any new news this morning?


----------



## bayouboergoats

Ligs are still there...mushy and bent but THERE!!!! ughh I swear she is making me mad! lol

I HATE THE DOE CODE OF HONOR!!!!


I am going to see if I can get a video of all of her moaning and try to post it on here. She is back to being so uncomfortable She tries to lift her back leg to scratch her horn area and can't even get it half way she just moans and groans and gives up. She has figured out how to lay again so thats good. But when she tries to get down she it takes her at least 10 tries. I have seen all of my does butt on the ground and them hold there front end up you know to help babies position but Chanel does it in reverse.... Back end up front legs folded and down?? She is such a drama queen and a weirdo! lol I f she would just spit them out then she would be soo much more comfortable. I keep telling her that but she just does not want to listen to me! She better give me some color after all these soo called signs and then making me wait sooo long!


----------



## ksalvagno

I think you ought to do a little reverse psychology and tell her to hang onto those babies for as long as possible.


----------



## bayouboergoats

onder:....... wonder if that will work?? It is worth a try...think I will go out and have a talk with her now. Tell her I dont want them at all and she can keep them forever for all I care!


----------



## ksalvagno

Make sure it sounds believable though. :slapfloor:


----------



## bayouboergoats

okay just had the talk I am pretty sure she believed me........................................But then I decided to take a video of her being uncomfortable so not too sure if she still believes me


----------



## pixie

It is kind of ironic, how the goats look smaller in pics and that seems disappointing. I figure it is the same phenomena as when you see something you are excited or terrified about, like for example, a snake. Your eyes turn into telescopes and magnify what you are seeing. On the other hand, from doing artwork, it is amazing how much better the pictures of the artwork look than the original I am working on for some reason. I gave up checking on my Daisy May continuously, because she keeps going back and forth, and as I am relaxing about it, both of us seem to be calming down somewhat. Who knows maybe Daisy and Coco have a conspiracy going on to go on the same day?


----------



## bayouboergoats




----------



## Crossroads Boers

Awww. Poor Chanel looks and sounds so uncomfortable..  Hopefully she will kid really soon! I see Amber by your avatar. Is that your first name? Can we call ya that instead of "Bayou" ??   

I LOOOOVE her face! It is soooooooo pretty!


----------



## bayouboergoats

Yes that's my name! LoL Thought I would post it there so everyone could see...when I get called bayou I am like who are they talking to?? Takes me a few Minutes to get it. 

Chanel is just more and more uncomfortable I don't see how she could possibly go any longer than a week tops but I have been fooled before so ya never know...

I love her head also for a percentage is is very pretty IMO. I would love it if it were a little more Roman nosed but oh well maybe her kids will get that from daddy!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Haha. I get called Crossroads all the time, and have to think "who?" sometimes too! 

Maybe Chanel and Poli will go on the same day( although I hope not for your sake). That would be fun though! 

I'm sure they will, Amber! What a nice name.


----------



## bayouboergoats

Well Thank you!!

I would be okay with them going on the same day as long as it is the 18th or 20th but if this heffer makes me wait till the 25th I wont be pulling my hair out I will be pulling her hair out!!!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

bayouboergoats said:


> I would be okay with them going on the same day as long as it is the 18th or 20th but if this heffer makes me wait till the 25th I wont be pulling my hair out I will be pulling her hair out!!!!


Hehehe...That's funny!!


----------



## Trickyroo

AWW , bless her heart , the poor girl , lol.
She really has a gorgeous face ! 
I just love her , I wish I could just give her a hug , poor thing , she's
making me feel so bad for her watching that video 
Amber , I feel sorry for you too 
I personally would let her over hear you making dinner arrangements , 
she may fall for it. But like was mentioned , make it believable or else your in trouble , lolol


----------



## bayouboergoats

Thank you! That poor girl moans like that even when she walks! I have already prepared myself for it....I just know she will have them Sat whileI am gone all day


----------



## bayouboergoats

Well just thought I would give the daily update....

While feeding and putting everyone up this evening I noticed Chanel had some regally dry skin going on like big flakes that peel off it is on her back legs up high right below her lady parts and on her udder...(I checked for lice.mites.eggs or any other bugs) I did not see anything she does have a thick winter coat right now so I am assuming it is just dry skin???? Any one have any suggestions for me? I put some corona ointment on it just to help until I figure out what is causing it(I know it has to itch) 


Oh and while in the stall with Chanel I hear Sandy(another doe who is due in a few weeks) let out a holler so I run to her stall and somehow or another she sliced her upper lip wide open. It is fairly deep but only about an inch long. I am choosing not to have it stitched because there is no vet within 4 hours from me who treats goats. And the hubby has to work till 7am in the truck So I put some iodine and ointment on it and got it to quit bleeding. She is still eating and drinking so hopefully she will heal up just fine.



IT HAS BEEN ONE OF THOSE DAYS!!! I DONT DARE SAY WHAT NEXT!!



drinking like no big deal so hopefully she will be okay.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Oh no! I'm sorry to hear of your bad day.  There's always tomorrow.  

One of our does has a weird scabby thing by her teats and under her belly too. I don't have a clue what it is, but she iches it fairly often. ???


----------



## Crossroads Boers

How was Chanel today?


----------



## bayouboergoats

Fat & miserable! LoL She takes about four steps then tries to lay down then back up then back down. No more discharge she does look looser back there ligs still there. The way it is looking Fat momma is gonna go before her now. She had lots of goopy discharge today kinda hanging down just whiteish colored. 

Chanel is driving me nuts!!!! As long as she does not have them while I am gone tomorrow I will be happy!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Don't worry, I bet she'll wait. Just don't tell her you're leaving and drive away slowly!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Well?? Are ya back yet? How's Chanel?


----------



## bayouboergoats

Yes just got back!!!

Chanel is the same (thank goodness)

I am available everyday now so come on Chanel give me those babies!!!!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Yay! That's great! You made it.  Today was our last day of rain until Thursday, so hopefully Poli will kid before then! I wonder what the odds of these two going on the same day is. ??  Who's gonna win?


----------



## NyGoatMom

Somebody needs to win!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

I had a dream last night that Poli had a full blue merle doe and a cream headed doe last night. It was awful! Hey, at least they were girls!! I guess I am spending too much time with our blue merle Aussies! I want twin PAINT does!


----------



## Trickyroo

Well , you could've dreamt that they she had tri's , lolol
With two different colored eyes !!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Hahaha!! Yes, I should've! We've got one of those too!


----------



## Trickyroo

I have a Tri too . 
Some say he is Blue Merl but he is definitely a Tri .


----------



## bayouboergoats

Crossroads Boers said:


> Yay! That's great! You made it.  Today was our last day of rain until Thursday, so hopefully Poli will kid before then! I wonder what the odds of these two going on the same day is. ??  *Who's gonna win*?


Well the way it is looking is Poli will win...Chanel has quit being as uncomfortable now. No more udder growth(that I notice) and just plain acting not even preggo! She was out there playing with the yearling does this morning...Ughh Crazy girl!


----------



## bayouboergoats

Crossroads Boers said:


> I had a dream last night that Poli had a full blue merle doe and a cream headed doe last night. It was awful! Hey, at least they were girls!! I guess I am spending too much time with our blue merle Aussies! I want twin PAINT does!


Hahaha that is funny! lol


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Awww. I'm sorry.  I hate it when they do that! She'll go eventually.


----------



## bayouboergoats

Just thought it was too pretty of a day not to take some pics....The sun is shining,the grass is green,And the girls favorite weeds have started growing!


Pic #1 Biting her udder her skin is getting pretty tight andI suppose it itches!

Pic #2 Curling her upper lip....she looks so weird when she does this...she has been doing it to everyone's urine today

Pic #3 Can you spot the two fat girls?? Chanel and Fat Momma! lol 

Pic #4 You can finally see that udder from the side now! 

Pic #5 Lady Part shot

Pic #6 Chanel with some younger does and some chickens


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Wow! Her udder looks MUCH bigger! Yep, I can see the two big girls.  Poli was biting at her udder yesterday like that too... 

She looks close to me!!


----------



## bayouboergoats

Crossroads Boers said:


> Wow! Her udder looks MUCH bigger! Yep, I can see the two big girls.  Poli was biting at her udder yesterday like that too...
> 
> She looks close to me!!


Yay for someone else thinking she has to be closer!!!!


----------



## ogfabby

For every day that goes by she is one day closer to popping!  
Poor girl!! She looks so miserable.


----------



## arigney

I know how you feel Amber. Ours started dischaarging two weeks ago and has been acting wierd ever since. She has now lost her bands and is swollen and soft but still hanging in there. Her daughter in the meantime showed no signs and we woke up on valentines day to a beautiful baby girl.


----------



## bayouboergoats

Okay well Chanel seems to be very uncomfortable today this was her laying first thing this morning when I looked at the camera poor girl if she only understood me when I told her to give them to me and she would feel alot better already!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Come on Chanel!! Lets see those kids!!


----------



## bayouboergoats

I know I have been out here all day staring at her telling her to come on just give it up already start pushing! Lol


----------



## arigney

I'm glad not the only one that stares for hours at these stubborn girls!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Hahaha. Same here. Maybe staring at Poli will make her go into labor!! 

How's her udder? Does it feel really full yet?


----------



## bayouboergoats

Crossroads Boers said:


> Hahaha. Same here. Maybe staring at Poli will make her go into labor!!
> 
> How's her udder? Does it feel really full yet?


Ughhh......NO! It is _tighter_ but I am pretty sure it could fill more... sh is alot more friendly towards me today tho. she followed me around alot and kept laying down beside me where ever I was sitting. (_Maybe_ she is closer) 

Yes Yes go stare at Poli!!!! Tell her you are headed to town and not to have them till you get back....Maybe she will find a quiet spot and push real hard!


----------



## bayouboergoats

Well we got some pretty bad weather rolling in I am headed out to get all the girls tucked in for the night before it gets here....maybe she will have them during the thunderstorm!


----------



## Trickyroo

WOW , hope all are safely tucked in for the storm ,including yourself !
Are those deer in the backround of some of those pictures ?


----------



## bayouboergoats

Trickyroo said:


> WOW , hope all are safely tucked in for the storm ,including yourself !
> Are those deer in the backround of some of those pictures ?


Yes our neighbor raises axes deer....I am a bowhunter so walking outside everyday is like a big slap in the face for me!


----------



## Trickyroo

lolol I guess it would be , lol. My Dad used to be a bowhunter too.
He said its more of a challenge , he was a great shot too 

How wonderful to see such beautiful animals right outside your
door , goats included  Just a gorgeous sight IMO.


----------



## bayouboergoats

It is it really is we dont live out in the country country this is about as close to country as you can get in the town we live in and we love it!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Haha. I'll tell her that.  One of our does last year gets REALLY friendly a few hours before kidding. Maybe 12?? She would FREAK OUT whenever I would try to leave... 

Tucked in for the night!! It is funny to see you write that. It is barely afternoon here!! 

Tomorrow is our last day of "sunshine" (if you can even call it that). Then it is forecasted that showers will be present for a whole week after that.


----------



## bayouboergoats

..........


Crossroads Boers said:


> Haha. I'll tell her that.  One of our does last year gets REALLY friendly a few hours before kidding. Maybe 12?? She would FREAK OUT whenever I would try to leave...
> 
> *Maybe since Chanel has been extra friendly today that means she is closer!!!! *
> 
> Tucked in for the night!! It is funny to see you write that. It is barely afternoon here!!
> 
> *Well I did tuck them in early today because of the weather..About 3:30 I guess just to be safe, that wind is blowing really bad out there.*
> 
> Tomorrow is our last day of "sunshine" (if you can even call it that). Then it is fore casted that showers will be present for a whole week after that.
> 
> *Aww boo for no sunshine! Yesterday was sunshine all day but today was nothing but clouds and extremely high winds! *
> *What day is the weather supposed to be the worst?? That's the day Poli will kid! lol*


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Yep! Maybe it does!!! 

I hate it when the wind is blowing really bad here. It is awful! 

The worst day is Friday... RAIN. Next Tuesday is snow!! Ahhhhhh! They changed Wednesday to clear!! YAY! So Poli has a two day clearing before the storm...


----------



## chelsboers

I am really disappointed. I just read all the posts on this thread and really thought that I would see babies by the time I got to the last post. What is she waiting for? I had a doe that was following everybody around smelling their pee. She kidded two days later. I'm sure the doelings (I'm sending some girl vibes your way) will be worth the wait.


----------



## bayouboergoats

chelsboers said:


> I am really disappointed. I just read all the posts on this thread and really thought that I would see babies by the time I got to the last post. What is she waiting for? I had a doe that was following everybody around smelling their pee. She kidded two days later. I'm sure the doelings (I'm sending some girl vibes your way) will be worth the wait.


Tell me about it I am disappointed to this girl is showing all the signs but she just wont give them to me!!!

Thanks for the girl vibes. And they better be worth it!!! Lol


----------



## okiemama

chelsboers said:


> I am really disappointed. I just read all the posts on this thread and really thought that I would see babies by the time I got to the last post. What is she waiting for? I had a doe that was following everybody around smelling their pee. She kidded two days later. I'm sure the doelings (I'm sending some girl vibes your way) will be worth the wait.


Me too! What a let down lol


----------



## bayouboergoats

Well not much update on Chanel her udder is a little fuller ligs are mush but there...she is being lazy laying down in her stall full of hay eating it! Lol


----------



## Crossroads Boers

She is so pretty!!


----------



## bayouboergoats

Crossroads Boers said:


> She is so pretty!!


Thank you...I really do love her...I am hoping/praying sooooo very hard that she gives me a doe her color at least once! I have searched high and low and can not find one that is even close to her darkness most I find are alot lighter than she is. And I just love the darkness. 
She is like my chocolate cherry girl!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Oh I know! Color like Chanel's is rare. I'm with you, I love the dark reds...


----------



## Trickyroo

Ohhh I cant wait to see her babies !!! I hope they are her color , so gorgeous !!
Come on Chanel , this is just all to stressful , lolol And Im not even there , lol


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Well?? Update us please.  She could go any minute right??


----------



## StarMFarm

Yes update please, on your beautiful little girl


----------



## bayouboergoats

I really am upset as I have no update....but I do have some news....that I am a little upset about....Hubby told me today that he saw the buck chasing her(did not see standing for him tho) anyways he wrote down a due date going off of that day which would put her due Tuesday the 26th of Feb!!! Ughh really wish he would have told me this sooner! I have been putting this girl through. A lot constantly checking her from the time she started making her udder. 

Oh well at least she will hopefully fingers crossed have them no later than next week!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Well, look at the bright side, at least you could have a definite due date!! That is disappointing though.  Who knows, maybe she'll have them sooner!!


----------



## bayouboergoats

Crossroads Boers said:


> Well, look at the bright side, at least you could have a definite due date!! That is disappointing though.  Who knows, maybe she'll have them sooner!!


bright side is if that is her due date .....
WE ARE ONLY 5 DAYS AWAY!!!!!


----------



## bayouboergoats

Oh and I have have some great notes to add to her folder so i know what to expect on future kidding!!!


----------



## clearwtrbeach

Well even if she's due in 5 days she may go early for you- hope hope. Can't wait to see pics of her.


----------



## bayouboergoats

clearwtrbeach said:


> Well even if she's due in 5 days she may go early for you- hope hope. Can't wait to see pics of her.


Oh that would be FANTASTIC and she is pretty miserable today with a little discharge. We have a bad storm coming in again so maybe it will put her in labor!


----------



## clearwtrbeach

maybe the storm will do it, of course that means you're out in it. Hmm no good side. Well how are her ligaments doing?


----------



## toth boer goats

They love keeping us on our toes, don't they.


----------



## Trickyroo

Look Miss Coco Chanel , are you going to hold onto your kidds like
Poli is doing ? 
Seriously Chanel , just think about your waist line , if you drop the 
Kids now , you have time to get back into shape for summer


----------



## bayouboergoats

Today's update...It is storming out again for the 4th day in a row and Chanel does _NOT _like to be wet it was like pulling teeth to get her out of her nice comfty stall. (She does have shelter from the rain) Her back end is really loose looking or at least it was this AM. Little discharge nothing like Poli's Pic tho. Or at least not when I saw it anyways. I was going to try to get a few pics of her today if the rain would stop for longer than 5 minutes! Ughh We live near the marsh and all but this is getting pretty ridiculous we are getting flooded. Her udder still needs to fill it is getting tighter but I am pretty sure it will get fuller than it is now.

You watch Poli and Chanel have to be in on this together they are holding out on us! Maybe if one of them will go the other will follow shortly after!

A girl can dream right??


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Wow. It's not even that bad here, and we are in WASH-INGTON!! 

Glad to hear she may be looking closer!! 

Ya, I bet that is it!! Come one Chanel and Poli!! One of you has got to unload before your moms go crazy!!


----------



## Trickyroo

Chanel and Poli probably both got cells phones and they're
hysterical laughing at all of us , lolol


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Laura you can't stop making me laugh today!!! :laugh:


----------



## Frosty

whats their number I want to call and tell them to get the show on the road.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

I don't think Poli would tell me!!!


----------



## Trickyroo

We can call and tell her there is a hay shortage or something like 
that , lol Maybe that would put her into labor ?


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Grain shortage would be more convincing... Amber is going to come back on here and go "what in the world??"!!


----------



## IrishRoots

Oh my goodness I was so convinced that by the time I finished reading this thread I would see babies!!! Hope she goes soon for you!!


----------



## bayouboergoats

I actually like it when y'all distract me it keeps my mind off them never going to give us kiddies!


----------



## bayouboergoats

*HAPPY 2ND BIRTHDAY COCO CHANEL!*


and if you want to give me soemthing on your birthday I would love your babies!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Happy Birthday Chanel, from your biggest fan!!  Now lets see those kids!


----------



## bayouboergoats

Well I got a baby last night but not from Chanel. It was another FF whom I thought was just recently bred. I will post the details in the birth announcements


----------



## Crossroads Boers

How exciting! It sounds like it didn't go too well though??


----------



## bayouboergoats

I posted it now. It was not horrible but I was just not prepared for that one to kid!


----------



## bayouboergoats

Here is Miss Chanel from today...she has started pawing her stall a lot again so maybe she is getting ready to finally give those kids up!


----------



## Trickyroo

OMG that poor girl , she is HUGE !!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

^ I agree!! Maybe soon!


----------



## bayouboergoats

Well I really hate to post this and ruin it BuT I think Chanel might be in early labor MAYBE i am not sure if it will be tonight but soon 

She keeps squatting,holding her top half up, lots of teeth grinding not moaning but grinding her teeth lots of arching her back and to me it looks like her tail head is rising and she is hollowing out and it looks like she has dropped.Also she will not put her tail down she is holding it up and it almost looks broken. she will not touch her supper or alfalfa. And she does have discharge not a lot but it is there. I tried to get her to come out of the stall and walk around so i could get better pics but she would not budge! 

What do y'all think from the pics is it just wishful thinking on my part?


----------



## pubgal83

I think I wish you had a Camera on her so I could watch  come on momma, push those twin girls out!


----------



## arigney

So exciting!


----------



## thorsonfarms

Come on Chanel!! Get them babies out!!


----------



## bayouboergoats

pubgal83 said:


> I think I wish you had a Camera on her so I could watch  come on momma, push those twin girls out!


Well I do have one on her but I can not figure how to set it up so I can share it or I would share with you guys. I am sorry I should have hooked it up sooner so i could have had it all figured out by now.


----------



## pigpen065

She looks so big!! I hope it all goes well for her......and you!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

It looks and sounds like she is getting close!!! Can't wait to see those kids!


----------



## bayouboergoats

Crossroads Boers said:


> It looks and sounds like she is getting close!!! Can't wait to see those kids!


I really just hope I did not jinx myself and she stops all signs and holds them in another _WEEK!!! AHH_


----------



## Crossroads Boers

She better not wait another week!!!!!!! :hair::crazy:


----------



## bayouboergoats

She is not going to wait another week she is pushing and straining!!!!! Wish me luck I am shaking and worried to death pray everything goes smoothly


----------



## mtmom75

Oh how exciting! Praying everything goes smoothly. Update when you can.


----------



## bayouboergoats

Okay we are in hard labor now lots of yelling and pushing


----------



## Crossroads Boers

AHHHHHH!!!! It's finally time!!! CONGRATS!!!!! SO EXCITED! KEEP US POSTED!!!! Praying all goes well! Relax and ENJOY this long awaited moment!


----------



## ogfabby

Yay e!!!!!!!

So so exited!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Update Amber??? It's been like 5 minutes!!!


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers

Keep us updated!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

The suspense is killing me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 8566

Crossroads Boers said:


> The suspense is killing me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


lol .... now we get to bug Amber.
:slapfloor:


----------



## pubgal83

Me too!


----------



## pubgal83

I wearing my refresh button OUT! LOL


----------



## bayouboergoats

Sorry one doe so far traditional and sooo cute!!! She just laid back down hopefully she has more in there she is huge!! Chanel is a great momma so far very loving 

Here is one pic will update more in a few


----------



## ogfabby

Woo hoo!! More??


----------



## Crossroads Boers

CONGRATS!!! Hopefully her paint doe is still in there.  So exciting!


----------



## pubgal83

Good job Coco! One more girl!


----------



## Wlschwallenberg

Yay! Congrats!


----------



## ogfabby

....still waiting!! 

The suspense of more babies is killin me!!


----------



## bayouboergoats

Okay Update again not sure if she is done but three so far two does and a buck


----------



## bayouboergoats

All traditional!!!!


----------



## NyGoatMom

:stars: :stars: Yay! Cuties!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

NO WAY!!! AWESOME!! Congrats!!! That is AMAZING!!


----------



## mtmom75

Yay!!!! Congrats!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

How in the world did she fit 3 in there? Can you get their weights? I am so curious about that!  Soooo, if she was due the 26th, she went 3 days early with trips! Maybe Poli will go 2 days early ( for 25th due date) with twins!! 

I am so excited for you Amber! Thanks for the updates and once again, congratulations!


----------



## bayouboergoats

Thank yall! I will weigh them here in a bit and let y'all know! I have mo idea how she fit three in there...pretty sure she is done now just waiting on afterbirth 

Maybe Poli will have them now too!!!


----------



## JaLyn

Aww congrads!!!


----------



## bayouboergoats

First doe born 7.2lbs

Second doe born 7.8lbs

Buck 6.8lbs

Not bad for trips


----------



## ogfabby

That's great! They are beautiful!!


----------



## pubgal83

Awesome! So happy for you!!


----------



## 8566

beautiful babies and 3 to boot!

:fireworks::hugs::stars::hi5::grouphug::birthday::hug:


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh well bless her little heart , she decided to end our misery of waiting and give you three gorgeous babies 
They are stunning , Im so glad momma is OK 
Congrats :hug: they are beautiful , definitely worth the wait IMO :fireworks:


----------



## bayouboergoats

Okay she is all done now. Just three!?!?! omg I am a in shock a little I think.
FF she gave me three babies, 2 does and 1 buck(great odds) =) And Chanel needed no assistance at all she delivered everyone on her own. They were all presented perfectly two front feet and the head. I am just beyond thrilled right now. Everyone is plum tuckered out now they all got their little bellies full and are taking a little nap. Chanel is a little nervous, I think she is just overwhelmed by the 3 little kiddos sucking all over her.She is a great mom very attentive and loving to all 3. And very cautious about where she steps and lays.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

ADORABLE!! Great job Chanel!!!!


----------



## IrishRoots

Aww yay! They are so beautiful and she is being such a good mom!! Congrats!!


----------



## Trickyroo

Thata girl Chanel  Your such a great momma !


----------



## StarMFarm

Congratulations on your new bundles, how exciting  Great job Ms. Chanel!


----------



## HoosierShadow

Awwwww Congrats!!! they are gorgeous!


----------



## seren

Congratulations! They are so cute!


----------



## bayouboergoats

Thank you everyone! I am relieved she finally had t hem my wait is over for her now I only have 2 maybe 3 left for this batch and kidding will be over. Until the end of the year!


----------



## bayouboergoats

Oh and Victoria Chanel's udder did not fill all the way or get really tight until she had the kids...so maybe Polis udder will do the same. Also Chanel did not have a lot of discharge just a little bit. Until she pushed a few times then it started. 
Just trying to give you some words of encouragement while you wait.


----------



## bayouboergoats

I was replying from my phone and It quoted myself so I deleted it!


----------



## bayouboergoats

Chanel also had ligs right up until her first good push.


----------



## liz

Absolutely adorable!! Congratulations!


----------



## bayouboergoats

Okay last pic of the night...well morning... Its after midnight everyone has another full tummy and has laid down. It is supposed to be sunny tomorrow so maybe I will bring the triplets and Teenie out for some good vitamin D and do a photo shoot! Lol


----------



## Scottyhorse

They are so cute! I read through this thread with butterflies in my stomach  Congrats on the kids and give Chanel a few extra pats for me


----------



## Wlschwallenberg

They are so precious. Congrats x3!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks for the encouragement Amber!!! 

SOOOO CUTE!!!


----------



## bayouboergoats

I posted Chanel in the birth announcements section. I will get some more pics shortly I need about 4 more cups of coffee!



http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f219/coco-chanel-had-triplets-141154/


----------

